# Microbes and BioChar



## golawn (10 mo ago)

I'm looking to improve soil microbes this year. I'm reading the best time to do this is at soil temp of 70F-86F (21C-30C). I'm reading the mixture should be

[*] BioChar for carbon and humic acid
[*] compost 
[*] sugar (corn granules or flour)
[*] inoculant (microbes)

I'm in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada and it seems to be near impossible to get Biochar in granular form at a reasonable cost. The best option seems to be SoilMatrix https://www.airterra.ca/soilmatrix/ but they are out of stock.

Does anyone know if its possible to get Anderson HumiChar in Canada?
Does anyone have a source for BioChar (granular) in Canada (and ideally GTA region)?


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

Im in michigan, and i have done 2 apps of humic already

I did one last week (3-17) was humichar

I did another last night (3-24) was humic DG

With soil admendments, soil temp does not really matter. Obviously, you dont want to put it down on frozen ground.

Here my soil temps are in the mid 40s right now, and i put down these apps with 0 concern

Humic is for the soil, not the plant. When you apply humichar its going to break down and stay in the soil. thats the whole point.

So timing is not especially important when it comes to humic

In fact, i like to get my humic down before the "growing season" as it takes anywhere from 30-90 days to do what it does.

I figure, throw it down late march, it will be 100% activated by end of april/mid may, which is prime for grass growing


----------

